# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Schimmelinfectie, chronisch?

## MassiveAttack

Hoi,

Sinds dinsdag is bij mij vastgesteld dat ik een vaginale schimmelinfectie heb. Heb vaginale tabletten meegrekegen, drie daagse kuur. En sinds eergister zalf. Nu lees ik overal op internet, dat als dit voorkomt op jonge leeftijd (ben 16), het meestal chronisch is. Yes, fijn leven.

Ik maak me gruwelijke zorgen, en ben bang dat er geen enkele verbetering in zit. Ja, binnenin is het rustig een paar dagen nu. Maar van buiten begint het alleen maar erger te jeuken. En al helemaal als ik gesmeerd heb, jeukt het.

Iemand, help me.

----------


## MassiveAttack

Oh, nu zit de jeuk ook van binnen in  :Frown:

----------


## Flogiston

Als het na het smeren erger gaat jeuken, ben je misschien allergisch voor één van de componenten van de zalf. Als dat zo is, zou je terug moeten gaan naar je huisarts om dit te vertellen.

Helaas is vooraf meestal niet te voorspellen of iemand wel of niet allergisch zal reageren op een bepaalde zalf. Gelukkig heeft de dokter meerdere zalven in zijn assortiment, dus als de ene zalf niet werkt of een allergische reactie veroorzaakt, kun je gewoon een andere zalf proberen. Dat is echt een kwestie van proberen, helaas.

Eventueel kun je zelf testen of je echt allergisch (of overgevoelig) bent voor deze zalf door de zalf ook op een andere gevoelige plek te smeren. Bijvoorbeeld op de dunne huid van de binnenkant van je pols. Als je daar vervolgens ook jeuk krijgt, ligt dat met zekerheid aan de zalf.

----------


## MassiveAttack

Oké dat met zalf op de pols ga ik zeker proberen!

----------


## MassiveAttack

> Oké dat met zalf op de pols ga ik zeker proberen!




Nee...niet allergisch.

----------


## Flogiston

Da's op zich mooi...

De jeuk kan ook betekenen dat de zalf z'n werk doet. Dat geeft allerlei reacties, waarbij ook jeuk mogelijk is.

Merk je al verschil?

----------


## MassiveAttack

> Da's op zich mooi...
> 
> De jeuk kan ook betekenen dat de zalf z'n werk doet. Dat geeft allerlei reacties, waarbij ook jeuk mogelijk is.
> 
> Merk je al verschil?


Nee niet echt. Het blijf jeuken.

----------

